
Converting brain activity into text via AI - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/615139283891879936/brain-activity-into-text-ai
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://medium.com/technicity/researchers-have-created-an-
ai...](https://medium.com/technicity/researchers-have-created-an-ai-that-can-
convert-brain-activity-into-text-2fd203a4792)

This link also captures back arrow on Brave.

